# going insane!!



## maxandgizmo12 (Sep 5, 2015)

So one of my female rats had babies (9 of them 3 boys and 6 girls) and they're new 6 weeks old. Then my second female had babies the days ago! A litter of 12!! We were not expecting another litter of babies since we (my wife and I) decided to keep all the babies of the first litter.New WE dont know whut to do bcuz now we have 25 rats! We dont want to give them to the pet store bcuz we can't handle the thot of any of them being food. So we want to find great homes for them or if we can't looks like we are goin to be keeping all the babies!!!!! Any one know whut we cud do our have any suggestions


----------



## Gameruler108 (Aug 17, 2015)

Sadly.. Every time you sell a rat, you always have a chance at it becoming snake food, unless you sell it too a little kid, or a obvious rat lover. I personally would first go to petfinder.com to find some homes. Also, I don't know about your city, but look up "(Your city name) Facebook yard sale" or something like that. Post cute pictures of your rats, and you are sure to get buyers. You could also try this website, I think there's a "adopt a rat" or something like that. I would try craigslist as a last resort, lots of snake owners on that site. If it doesn't work out and for whatever reason you HAVE to keep all of them, there's inexpensive cages (one for even 130$ on Amazon that holds around 7-10). Good luck!


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Where do u live?

I have found amazingly good facebook groups for rats in some locations. They also often have local pet finder groups or yardsale groups on facebook. 

Only sell the babies in same sex pairs. Charge a ok fee - $10-20 is about normal. It is less likely someone would pay that much for snake food. Ask the people if they have had rats before, what cage they plan to use, what food they plan to feed, what vet they plan to use. Talk to ppl, get a good feel for them.

It is not 100%, but you may be able to find some of them homes.

edit to add: all the babies are separated now right? Your boys and girls are not together in the same cages?


----------



## maxandgizmo12 (Sep 5, 2015)

Yes they are all separated. And thanks for the suggestions to where i cud find thesr little ones homes. I live in london Ontario and unfortunately i dont have facebook anymore. I will definitely look at pet finder and the other site that was recommended. Thanks so much ur replies are much appreciated


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

Maybe check with the local humane society too... They may know if someone has been calling them asking for rats, and you could leave your info with them so that they can direct people to you. 

Also, in our area, many vets will allow adoption posters in their lobbies.. You might want to call around and see if some near you would be ok with this. As long as you price them at ~$10 each, you should be safe from people looking for snake food.


----------



## artgecko (Nov 26, 2013)

One other note: If you are desperate for caging for these guys until you can rehome them, you might want to make some modified bin cages. Buy large clear sterelite tubs, hardware cloth, wire or zip ties... and you can use a soldering iron too if you have one. You cut large holdes in the top and sides of the tub (rectangular shape), then burn holdes through the tub around the openings using a soldering iron. You cut the hardware cloth (1/2") bigger than the openings and put it on the INSIDE of the tubs. Then secure with zip ties or by weaving wire. 

These are lightweight, easy to clean, and cheap to make... Just wear gloves while working with the hardware cloth as it will cut you up easily. 

If you do a search online for bin cages, you should see many results and tutorials. The important thing is to put the hardware cloth on the inside so it covers the edges of the openings... Otherwise, the rats will chew out. With very young pups, you may want to put the openings on the sides up higher (6-8" above the bottom of the bin) so that they can't crawl out when smaller.


----------



## maxandgizmo12 (Sep 5, 2015)

Thanks so much for the posts and thanks for the idea od the home made bin. I will definitely try to find them home soon but if i cant right away then I'll definitely be making a couple of those bins


----------

